
Ask HNs: How do you make time for interviews? - samfisher83
I read these articles about people doing 10 or 20 or even 50 interviews. How do you have the time to do this many interviews? What is the strategy?
======
techjuice
What is the time frame of these interviews (1 week, weeks, month)? As one is
not able to do that number of interviews in a short period of time (one week)
unless they do it after work, on vacation, before work or during their lunch
break without doing it on company time which would be unethical unless it is
an approved interview for another position within the same company.

